# Rain!



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*http://www.wunderground.com/radar/map.asp*

Not as much as I would like yet, but I'll take whatever I can get
at this point.
At least it's stayed pretty cold so far to keep the ground from drying out.
An inch a week would be nice thru May!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I do think there will be some morels showing up here in the SE by sat.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

It wasn't the rain I was hoping for and according to my rain gauge
we only had about 1/10th of an inch here.
More possible until wed am, so we'll see!
I'd be happy to see any type of shroon in the woods at this point!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I checked a couple spots yesterday.
One spot near home was popping some shrooms but not the kind I'm looking for.
The other spot is where I found them last year. The ground was real dry and no green up anywhere. Some rain followed by some sun would be nice.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I was up to our place in Roscommon this weekend and it was real dry. We need rain up there badly. I can't believe that knee deep snow could melt out and then be this dry a couple weeks after. The DNR issued a no burn warning for our area. I can't figure it out there is standing water in some of the ditches from snow melt and other areas are bone dry to the point of being a fire hazzard.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My areas got drenched today. High 60's Thurs and Fri... I'll have a bag full Sat AM.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow!
Thats hard to believe Doc, especially after all that snow.
But I guess it doesn't take that long to dry up
that nice morel sandbox thats up north. 
Hopefully some of this rain makes it up there!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> My areas got drenched today. High 60's Thurs and Fri... I'll have a bag full Sat AM.


I'm sure you will SJ!

We usually don't see any out here in the East until
yall Western folks have been pickin fer at least a week or so.
....

Good Luck on your hunt!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

MAttt said:


> Wow!
> Thats hard to believe Doc, especially after all that snow.
> But I guess it doesn't take that long to dry up
> that nice morel sandbox thats up north.
> Hopefully some of this rain makes it up there!


It's suppose to rain and possible snow mix this coming weekend into the middle of next week. That should straighten things out. It's still a bit cold up there and a little early for the blacks, but I'll be keeping an eye on the situation because they pop up in a hurry when the time is right. They were popping in late April last year I almost missed them.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Dry as heck here, not so much as a sprinkle. I should get off my butt and till the garden up while it is still a little dry.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We didn't get a drop at all. :sad:


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

got word that a buddy found 43 today. Nothing big but he said they werent thumbnails either. Rained nice and light all day today...now a warm up...then the results...or i hope.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Still raining 12 hours latter!!
Nice slow soaker!!


Time to go out and get some more night crawlers.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Rained all night here...perfect timing.... with a slow warmup on the way.
Looks like it could be a 2003/2006 repeat!!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

OMG..somerthing is wrong!
The weather man has been getting it right for the whole month so far!
:yikes:......

We've had over an inch and a half of rain since yesterday and 
we are over our 3 inch average for the month so far.
Unbelievable & Awsome!
I'd be happy if it stopped now though!

Is everyone in the state getting some of this good stuff??

mike


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Not stopped all day in Lk Orion  Much better than last year. 10 day forcast looks REAL good too.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Rained most of the night and its been non stop all day, calling for rain tomorrow also. Then the temps will be back in the 60s and 70s by the end of the week. This weekend looking good! My brother says he has 2 little ones in his back yard. Oakland county. Looks like I'll have to go over there and snatch them up while he's at work this week.:evilsmile


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

RippinLipp said:


> Rained most of the night and its been non stop all day, calling for rain tomorrow also. Then the temps will be back in the 60s and 70s by the end of the week. This weekend looking good! My brother says he has 2 little ones in his back yard. Oakland county. Looks like I'll have to go over there and snatch them up while he's at work this week.:evilsmile


 I was thinking the same thing. This weekend with the lows being right, highs, and lots of rain before the warm up.......I'll be living in the woods this weekend!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it possible to get too much rain?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

fasthunter said:


> I was thinking the same thing. This weekend with the lows being right, highs, and lots of rain before the warm up.......I'll be living in the woods this weekend!


I'll be in the woods also. The wife is gone this weekend. Nothing like, no wife, peace and quite, and hopefully Morels!!!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

sirslurpee said:


> Is it possible to get too much rain?


I can tell you what a lack of rain equals.
Very few, and mostly just the rare early type of
*"Michigan Pygmy Morels"*

I remember one year not that long ago we had 10 inches of
rain in May with 3 inches average, Morels were everywhere
and even picked some in a low area where they were underwater.
I think those were the Morchella Aquatics variation.
They looked good and tasted great!

I'll take too much over too little any day, just
as long we don't ended up with major flooding
which is never a good thing imo!


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

There are Ducks and Geese swimming in the puddle across the street. Think we got too much rain today? Sure hope not, I may be on my knees looking for mushrooms for most of the day tomorrow.ne_eye:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

With any shroom there's no such thing as Too Much Rain!
Some good low areas may get flooded out, just need to look
on higher ground.

We've had 2 inches of the good stuff so far since yesterday!!! 
Just need a few warmer days in my area!

With this much rain I might need one of these this year for the moo-rels!
*http://www.jddealer.deere.com/hallimplement/DealerFiles/wheelbarrow.jpg*


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

sirslurpee said:


> Is it possible to get too much rain?


No, I do not think so. I agree with some of you guys. I never had any problem with too much rain. Where I get em is high enough that it'll never puddle up. In the spring the forest just sucks it up. It is hard to believe sometimes how the morning after a rain can be so wet and in the afternoon after the sun has been out how dry it can appear on the forest floor. 
First thing I always do in the woods is pull back the leaves and check the soil moistness. The darker the better!
Tomorrow I am gonna hit a spot locally (GR AREA) and should hit mid-high double digits, triple digits would be good though....


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Never too much rain especially in Roscommon. There is so much sand just under the soil that drainage is not a problem. My wife is gone this weekend too so you know where I'll be. This should be the weekend for the blacks in our area... I can feel it in my bones.


----------

